# stolen power!



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

One would think that they would at least do a better job of concealing their actions here? 

Quite obvious what they did, and easy to trace ....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Despirate times call for desprate measures (sp?)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Forget calling the landlord.

Call the police.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

They did not want to miss Monday night foot ball.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Buck Parrish said:


> They did not want to miss Monday night foot ball.


 
Uh, today is Wednesday, Mr. Van Winkle.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Forget calling the landlord.
> 
> Call the police.



It's the landlords panel, IMO it would not be my decision to call the police, notify the landlord and let them decide how to proceed.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> It's the landlords panel, IMO it would not be my decision to call the police, notify the landlord and let them decide how to proceed.


So if you see some lady getting her purse stolen on the street, you just tell the poor woman to call the police herself at let it go at that?

(Not that I expect you to understand the comparison.)


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Call the police.


Don't be a snitch. You should put those conductors in a conduit for them so they are protected and cap off the service wires so that if they do somehow get re-energized then they won't go BOOM! :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> It's the landlords panel, IMO it would not be my decision to call the police, notify the landlord and let them decide how to proceed.


I agree. I've discovered a few of these, and most landlords prefer to work it out with the tenant then face having to go to the effort of re-renting the apartment again.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im not touching this until the landlord tells me to


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So if you see some lady getting her purse stolen on the street, you just tell the poor woman to call the police herself at let it go at that?


Yes you freaking tool, that is exactly what I would do and exactly what I said.:laughing:



> (Not that I expect you to understand the comparison.)


The comparison is not valid at all, no one would understand it.

There is no need to rush a call to the cops in the OPs case and as Marc has pointed out even the landlord may not want to involve the cops or the power company.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Yes you freaking tool, that is exactly what I would do and exactly what I said.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and the poor woman getting mugged may not want to involve the police either. And as I stated, you would not comprehend the comparison. However THEFT is THEFT, a concept you apparently cannot comprehend.

How sad it is that you have no compassion for other, though. Maybe that's why the crime rate on the east coast is so high. No one cares.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Maybe that's why the crime rate on the east coast is so high. No one cares.


Maybe it's because there are lots and lots more people per square mile in the cities than there is in your neck of the woods. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Yes, and the poor woman getting mugged may not want to involve the police either. And as I stated, you would not comprehend the comparison. However THEFT is THEFT, a concept you apparently cannot comprehend.
> 
> How sad it is that you have no compassion for other, though. Maybe that's why the crime rate on the east coast is so high. No one cares.


You for real? It's a straw man argument. You're attempting to compare a victim of violent crime to a victim of theft of services. Not even close.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Maybe it's because there are lots and lots more people per square mile in the cities than there is in your neck of the woods. :thumbsup:


Uh, try the phrase "Per Capita".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> You for real? It's a straw man argument. You're attempting to compare a victim of violent crime to a victim of theft of services. Not even close.


So, somehow one type of theft is somehow 'better' than another type?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Uh, try the phrase "Per Capita".


I was at a loss for the term "per capita". It was however on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So, somehow one type of theft is somehow 'better' than another type?


Certainly!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So, somehow one type of theft is somehow 'better' than another type?



Yeah, wouldn't you agree that some "sins" are worse than others? I doubt you would seriously try to argue that murder is equivalent to petty theft.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So, somehow one type of theft is somehow 'better' than another type?


Nice try. No! Only one type would compell me to intervene. The other would not. I've got better things to so. I'd try my best to full body tackle the mugger. The power thief would only get a mention.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yes, and the poor woman getting mugged may not want to involve the police either. And as I stated, you would not comprehend the comparison. However THEFT is THEFT, a concept you apparently cannot comprehend.
> 
> How sad it is that you have no compassion for other, though. Maybe that's why the crime rate on the east coast is so high. No one cares.



There is no comparison at all to a old women being mugged in the street and someone steeling power from the landlord.:no:

I did not say not to report it at all, I simple would report it to the person being robbed and let them decide how to proceed. IMO it is that persons right to decide how to proceed.

Get off that high horse your on and get real.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Stealing power and getting mugged are NOT the same thing :no:

Stealing power gets a laugh from :laughing:

Mugging someone for a pocketbook gets a good beating from me and then I call the cops :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Nice try. No! Only one type would compell me to intervene. The other would not. I've got better things to so. I'd try my best to full body tackle the mugger. The power thief would only get a mention.





steelersman said:


> Yeah, wouldn't you agree that some "sins" are worse than others? I doubt you would seriously try to argue that murder is equivalent to petty theft.





Bob Badger said:


> There is no comparison at all to a old women being mugged in the street and someone steeling power from the landlord.:no:
> 
> I did not say not to report it at all, I simple would report it to the person being robbed and let them decide how to proceed. IMO it is that persons right to decide how to proceed.
> 
> Get off that high horse your on and get real.


I bet all you wou would be singing a whole different song if you was YOU that was robbed..... no matter what the method.

As your you Bob, and I will plainly and simply point this out.

I really don't expect you to understand this at all, but here it is.

I am not on a 'high horse'. That is your kingdom. I am simply expressing what I would do. You can do what you want. I could care less what happens to you.

With that, I am done with this thread.

Bye bye... don't try!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So, somehow one type of theft is somehow 'better' than another type?



Yes, life threatening crime is 'worse' then someone stealing some electricity.

If society thought all crime was equal all jail sentences would be equal.

In the mugging example there is a clear and pressing reason to take quick action to SAVE SOMEONES LIFE.

In the power theft there is no reason at all to rush, picture have been taken, if the cops come today or tomorrow or next week it will not make a difference.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I did not say not to report it at all, I simple would report it to the person being robbed and let them decide how to proceed. IMO it is that persons right to decide how to proceed.


WRONG!!!!

The guy who mugged the woman might of mugged (5) other women before her.

I say call the cops no matter what the woman says.

Let the boys in blue figure it out


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480... What if the landlord doesn't care, or even approves of this? Where's your victim of the "crime"?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I bet all you wou would be singing a whole different song if you was YOU that was robbed..... no matter what the method.


If I was the landlord that was getting stolen from I might use this as a way to lower the rent with the carrot being that I will not call the cops over a few bucks of electricity.

But in any case IMO it should be up to me to involve the cops, not one of my tenants boyfriends.



> I am not on a 'high horse'.


Keep telling yourself that.:laughing:



> With that, I am done with this thread.
> 
> Bye bye... don't try!


Yeah, run away when challenged, what a surprise.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> WRONG!!!!
> 
> The guy who mugged the woman might of mugged (5) other women before her.
> 
> ...


Black4, I was talking about the power theft not the women, if I saw a women being robbed I would personally get involved and I don't mean just punching in 911.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger;119640
Yeah said:


> Dam.. I thought he was a real TOOL and not some cheap knock-off :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Black4, I was talking about the power theft not the women, if I saw a women being robbed I would personally get involved and I don't mean just punching in 911.


I read what you said the wrong way :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The mugger, I would not loose any sleep if a beat him to a pulp or ended his miserable life, I can say that about a power thief.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Did they atleast size the breaker correctly? haha


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I've had three stolen power calls this year. I think it is a sign of the economy. The first was an instance just like this, except I was called because the owners house panel bill jumped from 50 a month to 300 a month for 3 months before he called. I found the exact same setup as you just found. Except in my case they ay least taped off the other POCO feeders!. But the second was the best I've ever seen. An old man had passed away and the family was gutting the house for renovating and selling. Up stairs there were two#8 copper coming out of the drywall hanging in midair. They were split bolted to #6's feeding a surface mounted panel with every 240 volt load in the whole house on it. Water heater, furnace, well pump, stove, you name it. I could not find these #8's in the panel on the first floor anywhere. I got out the circuit tracer and foud out he had left the house with the #8's right into the back of the service mast, and had split bolts in the wetherhead. Down the pipe, out the back, every 240 volt load in the house for free. Been that way for God only konws how long.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Yes, life threatening crime is 'worse' then someone stealing some electricity.
> 
> _..snip_


But but but, unsafe electrical work is life threatening! Think of the children


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randas said:


> Did they atleast size the breaker correctly? haha


nope its a 100 amp breaker with #8 insulated conductors from a piece of 8 romex. no connector in the sub panel, no neutral brought over or EGC. completly illegal and very dangerous. im not sure how they tapped the house panel i didnt have a screwdriver with me.


----------



## forqnc (May 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> If I was the landlord that was getting stolen from *I might use this as a way to lower the rent* with the carrot being that I will not call the cops over a few bucks of electricity.


Why try and Lower the Rent? :001_huh:
You are already giving them free Electricity.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he meant to say he'd raise it.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

If you un-hooked the wires and stole his number 8, would that be worse than stealing power? :whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant to say he'd raise it.


Yes, thank you I did mean raise the rent.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MarkyMark said:


> If you un-hooked the wires and stole his number 8, would that be worse than stealing power? :whistling2:


That's funny stuff. It would be even funnier if you had the business card of some police officer or detective to leave in the panel, just to make him sweat for no reason. :laughing:


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

Remember the cable tv company use to have a commercial. The cops put some one in jail. All the tougher looking guys said what are you in for. He say's stealing cable tv. All the other guys in jail bust out laughing.

What the heck sparked 480 sparky?

Oh and I said earlier the guy just wanted to watch Monday night foot ball.
I meant to say Jeopardy.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have seen this way too many times in low rent apartments with common attics.

The last one confused the hell out of me when I was troubleshooting. I KNEW I turned the breaker off. Where the hell is that backfeed coming from?:blink:


And...the police don't want to get involved with this petty sh!t. Notify the victim and the landlord.


----------



## Notelitus (Sep 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> It's the landlords panel, IMO it would not be my decision to call the police, notify the landlord and let them decide how to proceed.


I have to agree with this completely. What if the landlord worked out a deal with his tenant to keep the lights on? Why would you involve the police when nothing illegal has taken place? 

The argument comparing this to a woman being mugged is extremely ignorant.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Bottom Line. Somebody pulled a sleazy move and it involves the landlord and a tenent. The landlord may have even authorized the install. The tenent could be a reletive or someone he is having relations with. The violation is the landlords concern and as long it is not on your girlfriends meter not your problem.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

If they didn't do it right, then every other tennant in the building was at risk. I wouldn't want my place to live to be in jeopardy because some idiot rigged up a fire hazard just to "watch Jeopardy."


----------



## Notelitus (Sep 18, 2009)

wvwirenut said:


> If they didn't do it right, then every other tennant in the building was at risk. I wouldn't want my place to live to be in jeopardy because some idiot rigged up a fire hazard just to "watch Jeopardy."


That would be an issue for code enforcement, right?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ive never actually came across this problem before. about 90% of our customers are very well off residential or larger commercial jobs. i havnt wired a house under 2 million dollars in a few years.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Your girlfriend lives in Fairhaven? Are you armed when you go to visit her? :whistling2:


----------



## Notelitus (Sep 18, 2009)

That one leg looks like it's touching the ground. If they reconnect it, the serviceman is looking at one hell of a bang when he tries to resplice it or reinstall the meter.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Your girlfriend lives in Fairhaven? Are you armed when you go to visit her? :whistling2:


 i didnt know fairhaven was dangerous i live here too. about 2 miles away. she lives near the water near the shipyards in a very old apartment


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Notelitus said:


> That one leg looks like it's touching the ground. If they reconnect it, the serviceman is looking at one hell of a bang when he tries to resplice it or reinstall the meter.


 i dont think any of the wires are touching ground it just looks like it is in the pictures. nstar knows about this


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i didnt know fairhaven was dangerous i live here too. about 2 miles away. she lives near the water near the shipyards in a very old apartment


Well, it _is_ right next to New Bedford.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Well, it _is_ right next to New Bedford.


i can throw a rock and hit new bedford from her house:thumbsup:


----------

